# A 1mm 1 inch (25.4mm) headset spacer



## rogerzilla (30 Aug 2018)

A 2mm is a bit thick and I could get another turn of the locknut if I had a 1mm. Anyone got one kicking around? They are not common except in kits of spacers.


----------

